# [Solved] Touchpad on Asus N76V

## wpkzz

Hello fellow gentooers.

I am having some problems configuring my touchpad on the laptop Asus N76V. It works well as a mouse, but the system insists that it is a mouse,

so I cannot disable it with the synaptics tools. It is quite anoying as I keep touching it and the only way that I figured to disable it (in a static way)

is to make a kernel without mouse PS/2 support.

My settings are as follows (kernel, xorg, flags):

```

monstruona portage # uname -r  

3.7.10-gentoo

x11-base/xorg-server 1.13.1

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

```

The kernel settings in question are:

```

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSCONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

```

/proc/bus/input believes it to be a mouse:

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event6 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

```

And the synaptics tools says that it is NOT a touchpad

```

monstruona input # syndaemon  

Unable to find a synaptics device.

```

xev detects perfectly fine the hotkey for dissabling the touchpad, on the other hand. And in a former install of sabayon gnome could shut down the touchpad... but not reactivate it.

Any suggestions?Last edited by wpkzz on Thu May 23, 2013 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dweezil-n0xad

hmm, looks like an Elantech touchpad.

try to enable the Elantech PS/2 protocol extension

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Input device support  --->

      [*]   Mice  --->

         <M>   PS/2 mouse

         [*]     Elantech PS/2 protocol extension
```

----------

## wpkzz

Thank you dweezil-n0xad. It is an Elantech touchpad, and the relevant part of the kernel turn out to be exactly what you recommended, and everything else in that category turned off.  

Let us change the title to solved.

I have another issue now, so I start another thread after checking no one has similar problems.

----------

